# Just another movie..a must see



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I have uploaded a movie i got from work, please consider this your warning from me, view at your own risk, and i mean that.

http://www.freewebs.com/malawiandude/moviepage.htm


Your going to need the latest quicktime player, which can be downloaded from www.quicktime.com, enjoy!



******Turn volume up on computer before playing *******


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

why at our own risk? whats wrong with it?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL nothing wrong with it, just saying it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

lol okay then


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

check it out?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha, that was funny


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

that was funny


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, awesome.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

the link wont work....it will pull up the site fine but the clip wont play....same for the other two


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i had to hit the play button, did you try that?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, that quicktime link above, make sure u have latest version of it to play it, then just have to hit play after it loads takes a min not even.


----------

